# Cleaning knotty pine boards



## Connie (Mar 8, 2005)

*knotty pine*

we have pictures hanging on our knotty pine walls and would like to know how to darken the lite spots


----------



## toolbag (Mar 16, 2005)

When my walls are notty, I give them a spankin and stand them in the corner!


----------



## LJD (Mar 14, 2005)

toolbag said:


> When my walls are notty, I give them a spankin and stand them in the corner!


Just make sure you square 'em up with the floor, 70 degrees perpendicular!


----------



## toolbag (Mar 16, 2005)

LongJohnnyDepp said:


> Just make sure you square 'em up with the floor, 70 degrees perpendicular!


Son, you ain't all there, are ya? I have to admit I do like being an Internet pirate though. You kids these days sure make an old geezer like me laugh.


----------

